# Rest in Peace, Ron (bearswede)



## glass man (May 18, 2011)

HOPE ITS A GREAT ONE BEAR MAN!!!!  JAMIE

 This was started before we knew of Rons passing. I'm just changing the title as requested for the browsing display.


----------



## cowseatmaize (May 18, 2011)

*RE: HAPPY BIRTHDAY BEARSWEADE!*

Yes glass man. There's a bunch that come and go that have left this fair site.

 And last but not least a group pic of some of the Antique-Bottles Net forums crew as the show was closing. Front row L/R Bearswede, Ye Olde Prospector, Southern Maine Diver, Bottles141,Tazmanian Digger, Sam Maine Bottles and Capsoda. Green Poison and Downeast Digger in the background. Had a great time at the show and looking forward to next year. 





 From https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m-55146/mpage-3/key-/tm.htm

 Where are they now? Happy B-day present and belated to all I met way back when.


----------



## RedGinger (May 18, 2011)

*RE: HAPPY BIRTHDAY BEARSWEADE!*

Kate just informed us that Ron passed away in December.  I am really stunned.  I had no idea.  I thought he just didn't come on the forum or Facebook much.  I looked on his page and it is posted there.  Say a prayer for one of our best forum members.  You will never be forgotten, Bear.  I am so upset about this.


----------



## RedGinger (May 18, 2011)

*RE: Rest in Peace, Ron*

I decided to change the title of this, so people will stop and read the thread.  I'm sure Bear's wife and family could use some love and support from the forum.  Even though it's been a few months and most of us did not know about Ron's passing, let's show his family how loved he is here!!


----------



## epackage (May 18, 2011)

*RE: Rest in Peace, Ron*

Didn't know the man but I have no doubt he was a heck of a nice guy because I trust in Reds and Lobes judgement of people here. RIP big man...   [&o]


----------



## cowseatmaize (May 18, 2011)

*RE: HAPPY BIRTHDAY BEARSWEADE!*

Thanks Laur. This is very sad news. I had asked a while back if he'd been at the shows but had no idea. My best go to the family and friends. I'm sorry for there loss. 
 I only met him a couple times at shows but enjoyed talking to him. 
 May Wolfies and bear oil join you throughout your travels. Love ya man! 
 Eric


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 18, 2011)

*RE: HAPPY BIRTHDAY BEARSWEADE!*



> ORIGINAL:  RedGinger
> 
> Kate just informed us that Ron passed away in December.  I am really stunned.  I had no idea.  I thought he just didn't come on the forum or Facebook much.  I looked on his page and it is posted there.  Say a prayer for one of our best forum members.  You will never be forgotten, Bear.  I am so upset about this.


 
 AHHH MAN thats sad I liked that guy,nice honest down to earth dude.
   We are all on line here and we do our thing,if no one says anything  how will we know? I am sure ABN was  the last thing on the family's or  Friends mind's, at least we know now MAY HE REST IN PEACE.


----------



## BRIAN S. (May 18, 2011)

*RE: HAPPY BIRTHDAY BEARSWEADE!*

I am at a loss for words . Shocked !  I had no idea ! Ron was a super guy and one of the old time forum members. 
 We talked many times on the forum and thru PM's .   I still can't believe it ! 
 God speed Ron ....... Prayers sent to his family and friends.   RIP


----------



## RedGinger (May 18, 2011)

*RE: Rest in Peace, Ron*



> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> Didn't know the man but I have no doubt he was a heck of a nice guy because I trust in Reds and Lobes judgement of people here. RIP big man...   [&o]


 
 Thank you, Jim.  I'm sure every member who knew Bear was very fond of him too.


----------



## cyberdigger (May 18, 2011)

*RE: Rest in Peace, Ron*

I'm sorry to hear about Ron's passing. From what I can gather, he made good use of his time in the world, and probably enjoyed it about as much as anyone could. Bear hugs to all of you who feel the loss..!


----------



## glass man (May 18, 2011)

*RE: Rest in Peace, Ron*

WHen Jamie started this thread, he wanted to wish a dear friend a great birthday. Since hearing the news, both he and I have been in a state of shock. Though we never met, Jamie and I both felt he was a kindred spirit. As with all we have met on here, Ron was a special friend to us. We mourn his passing, but rejoice that any pain he may have been in is now behind him. RIP gentle spirit.


----------



## annie44 (May 18, 2011)

*RE: Rest in Peace, Ron*

I am really shocked and so sad to hear that Ron died.  I consider him one of my first "mentors" in this hobby as he was so kind when I first joined the forum and was asking a lot of newcomer questions.  We  tended to like the same type bottles, and bought, sold, and "gifted" to one another.  We also talked about family and other topics outside of the hobby.  

 I am so sorry that I am only now hearing of this as I would have liked to send a timely condolence card to his wife.

 When I think of Ron I think of Wolfies, of course, broad arrow admiralty poisons, some nice black glass, mineral waters, a particularly awesome Townsend's that he once owned, and lots of other great bottles!!!


----------



## RedGinger (May 18, 2011)

*RE: Rest in Peace, Ron*



> ORIGINAL:  annie44
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Me too.  He always had something funny to say, and had a big heart.  He loved animals, like I do, and was just a good person.  Every time I'd see his name pop up on FB, I hoped he was well and happy.  Now we know we never have to worry about that, as he is at rest and not in any pain.


----------



## RedGinger (May 18, 2011)

*RE: Rest in Peace, Ron*



> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> Bear hugs to all of you who feel the loss..!


 
 That made me feel better to read, Charlie.  Thanks.


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 18, 2011)

*RE: Rest in Peace, Ron*



> I'm sure every member who knew Bear was very fond of him too.


 
 Sure hate to contemplate Bear's demise[].... He was part of the early 'scene' here when I joined up, and I used to stare at his great bottles with fascination...I remember laughing outloud reading his and lobey's exchanges...[] Just a measure of how time gets by us all.            R.I.P. Bear...


----------



## swizzle (May 18, 2011)

*RE: Rest in Peace, Ron*

RIP Ron. May heaven be full of rare pontils and loving family and friends. From the kind words I've read so far I wish I could have met you in person. May peace be with you for always and ever. Swiz


----------



## Steve/sewell (May 18, 2011)

*RE: Rest in Peace, Ron*

I remember him being on here often a couple of years a go,I used to enjoy hearing from him and Capsoda.He did have a heck of a collection of glass as I recall.I hope he can take the collection with him in spirit which I am sure he did .Rest in peace God bless your family and your friends here at the forum who cared a great deal about you.I am sure all of us will meet again one day in the after life. Take care Bear remember bears hiberate and eventually wake again.I think he has woken up the forum again with his spirit.Again to the family my sincere condolences. Steve Atkinson


----------



## madpaddla (May 18, 2011)

*RE: Rest in Peace, Ron*

R.I.P   Ron.  A mentor, friend and lover of the crude glass.  Had many exchanges over the years and he enjoyed his life.  Got a bottle years ago from him, nice to look at on a day like today.  Just a real special guy.  Gonna miss ya Bear, thanks for touching so many of us.


----------



## cobaltbot (May 18, 2011)

*RE: Rest in Peace, Ron*

Ron will be surely be missed, I hope there's Wolfies in heaven...


----------



## RED Matthews (May 18, 2011)

*RE: Rest in Peace, Ron*

Well, we all face the reality of life and death.  I am sorry we didn't know about this man's passing sooner.  Even though we couldn't do anymore that we can now - but I had missed contact with him and didn't even think of this reality.  It is something we need to explain to someone in our family - to handle the passing when we go.  When we get old enough, we have to face each day with a different evaluation of what we can hope to accomplish.
 Rest In Peace Ron   Enjoy where you are now.   RED Matthews


----------



## Jim (May 18, 2011)

*RE: Rest in Peace, Ron*

Wow, this is sad. Ron was a great guy. I dug a Bear's oil bottle several years ago. When Ron told me that it was a variation that he did not have, I sent it to him for his "Bear" collection. A week or two later, I received the most delicious bottle of New England maple syrup in the mail from Mr. Swede to return the favor. I decided to hang onto the bottle after it was empty since it was kind of cool and you can't buy the stuff here. Man, am I glad I did now.

 Ron enjoyed our great hobby with a passion, and was a friend to everyone here who knew him. Rest in peace, buddy. You will be sorely missed, but never forgotten.  ~Jim


----------



## RedGinger (May 19, 2011)

*RE: Rest in Peace, Ron*

That was so nice of everyone who sent him bottles.  I know how much it has meant to me, when my friends have done that.  That picture of him with his grandkids made me tear up.  My grandfather's birthday is this Friday, so I guess this has hit me harder than I thought it would.  It still doesn't seem real.  Some people come into your heart and you didn't really realize it, you just knew they were top-notch.


----------



## RedGinger (May 19, 2011)

*RE: Rest in Peace, Ron*

This is from Ron's page.  I don't know if he wrote it, or not.  It's really beautiful and poignant.  Seems as though he may be the author, as it talks about the excavated shards, etc.  Read it, and then read it again.

 Rodin: What the Thinker Thought

 Iâ€™m sitting on Bear Mountain
 Listening to the singing sawmill
 Perched on the edge of Bennett Meadow

 The song cuts thru the wind
 Whipping bare-bone trees
 Into some devil dance

 It is the Ides of March
 And lions roam the streets
 Of my fragile memories

 It is dusty here - the dust thrown up
 From the Circus Maximus
 From the crazed buzz saws
 From the excavated shards of my past

 Will I endure beyond the dim view of tomorrow
 When the lions cease their roar
 And songs and wind and longing
 Are no more...


----------



## tigue710 (May 19, 2011)

*RE: Rest in Peace, Ron*

Ron will be and already has been missed, I noticed he dropped off posting a few years ago, and I know he was selling a lot of bottles on eBay... At the time too... I'm sure gonna miss his him...

 even the little that I knew him was a whole lot in my life...


----------



## downeastdigger (May 20, 2011)

*RE: Rest in Peace, Ron*

This is a real sad thing.  I met him only once, but thats all it took to tell he was an especially nice guy. I knew his online persona much more, and he really never had a bad thing to say.  And as I read the comments here, it sounds like no one could have a bad word to say about him.  And that says a lot.
 RIP


----------



## Stardust (May 20, 2011)

*RE: Rest in Peace, Ron*

May Ron rest in peace....I'm all chocked up looking at that pic with him and his grandchildren. I hope his family find comfort and support knowing how much he was loved here. 
 star


----------



## JustGlass (May 20, 2011)

*RE: Rest in Peace, Ron*

This is very sad news. Ron was the greatest and I will miss him dearly. My prayers go out to Ron's family.


----------



## GuntherHess (May 20, 2011)

*RE: Rest in Peace, Ron*

Ron was a cool dude. He joined the forum almost the same time I did. Hope he was able to take a few bottles with him[]


----------



## Digswithstick (May 21, 2011)

*RE: Rest in Peace, Ron*

Condolences to the family,may the pain of his passing be softened by the responses received . With the advent of the internet ,a record of our very existence remains in cyber space (and Antique Bottles Forum when you are a collector of glass)  ),for all to see .
    Know that you will missed but not forgotten . []


----------



## Poison_Us (May 21, 2011)

*RE: Rest in Peace, Ron*

Oh no!  Saddens me to hear this...I wondered why we havn't heard anything from him in such a long time....  Hope he has all his dream bottles now and forever.  God speed, Ron.


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (May 24, 2011)

*RE: Rest in Peace, Ron*

I am saddened greatly at this news. Ron and I used to communicate quite a bit. Bought and sold a few bottles with each other and he always loved to talk Archaeology with me. He use to get so mad when people would slam archies. He was a fine fellow and will be greatly missed. God speed Swede.


----------



## cowseatmaize (May 24, 2011)

*RE: Rest in Peace, Ron*

Quite a shock isn't it Kelly. It makes me wonder about a lot of folk. Thanks for checking in, you were among them.


----------



## sweetrelease (May 24, 2011)

*RE: Rest in Peace, Ron*

very sad to hear this today... i have talked to ron over emails about bottles and he always would go on and on ;-) truly loved his glass.. i stole this quote from one of his post, it shows how much he liked it on this board ! 
                               "All good? Surely it can't have been all good... LOL... 

 But thanks all for your kind words and I'm pleased you like my little display... It feels good to be back among my friends!!! 

 Ron "    (bearswede)   
    Gonna miss you bud... god speed ron !  ~matt


 _____________________________

 "I LOVE Wolfies!!!!!!!!!!!!"


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (May 24, 2011)

*RE: Rest in Peace, Ron*

Thanks for the thought Eric, I will try not to make such a stranger of myself.


----------



## peejrey (May 26, 2011)

*RE: Rest in Peace, Ron*

Although I did not know him much, I too have lost many friends and family members over the last year. From what people have said he sounds like a great digger, and all-round well guy!
 Although he will be missed, we will always keep him in our hearts!
 Rest in Peace good friend........-Preston


----------



## southern Maine diver (Jun 12, 2011)

*RE: Rest in Peace, Ron*

Just when I thought it was safe to go back in the water!!!!

 I am sitting here shaking my head... I learned of Ron's death while following the post on Lobey's passing.  There are no words to express the true sadness I feel.  Bear was such a great, kind, enjoyable, genuine person, lover of the glass hobby and of all who frequented this forum.

 Having been caught up in life and the curve balls that have been thrown, I had become consumed by what had been going on in my own world, not checking in... not talking to anyone... not sharing, collecting, digging or diving much for bottles.  Just working, trying to pay the bills, taking care of our grandson... just trying to get by.

 I am so sorry for neglecting the forum, the members... the special people who have made this site the best.  I have truly missed it and now I find that two prominent members have fallen from our ranks.  Much too sad... tough to fathom...
 The group photo at the top of this post, was one I will always remember, with "Obi-Wan-Capsoda" coming up from Alabama to stay with us and go to the bottle show in Somersworth, NH.  What a great time we all had. 

 I am making a pledge to come back on a more regular basis... spend some quality time on the forum! Kid around again, poke fun at some things, make some rude, crude and socially unacceptable comments (tastefully done of course!) Enough sadness... let's get this forum back to (or somewhere close to) what it used to be. Fun, family, friends, finds and our passion for the glass.  Let's take the politics out of the hobby and strive to be a happier, more friendly, more understanding, supportive group of bottle nuts!  I am sorry that I have missed so much... 

 Bear, this ones for you! A toast... to your love of life, your honesty, your dedication... your passion, wisdom and your big, bearded smile.  We will miss you... always
 Wayne


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Dec 20, 2011)

*RE: Rest in Peace, Ron*

Well said Wayne. I just read about Lobes and the Bear passing..... Shocked really. They will be missed for sure. Jim


----------



## RedGinger (Dec 20, 2011)

*RE: Rest in Peace, Ron*

I think it was December of last year when Ron passed.  It's still hard to think about him and Lobey, but we still have some great people here.


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Dec 20, 2011)

*RE: Rest in Peace, Ron*

Hey Taz, nice to see a post from ya buddie! [] Kelley


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Aug 9, 2012)

*RE: Rest in Peace, Ron*

Hey ty Kelley....... I am alive and well and still digg'n!  Jim


----------



## southern Maine diver (Aug 9, 2012)

*RE: Rest in Peace, Ron*

Holy crap... Taz? is that you?  I thought you packed up, left the stae and moved to Mongolia!!  How you doing?  Send me a pm with your number and I'll give you a call. Maybe we can meet up in the Portland area. Good to see you on the forum.
 Wayne


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Aug 10, 2012)

*RE: Rest in Peace, Ron*

Coming your way old salt water dog! haha


----------

